# Versailles website music



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

There is a beautiful piece of music (an excerpt from a baroque opera) that plays when you go on the website of the Versailles Opera. Here is the link: http://www.chateauversailles-spectacles.fr/en/royal-opera

I would be grateful if someone could tell me which opera it comes from.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I got three different operas including the catalogue song from Don Giovanni and something that sounds like Rameau and then something else started at the same time!


----------

